# GSD Puppy Ears or elephants ears



## Trinch (Apr 19, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Is there a picture? I cannot see it.


----------



## Trinch (Apr 19, 2013)

My dog ears are so big I don't like them up .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

The ears are very cute and they are very GSD. S/He will grow into them.


----------



## Trinch (Apr 19, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Your pup will grow into those ears. GSD pups go through funky growth stages.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Aww, he's perfect!


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

*OMG He's horrible....* I will take him.... 
Ship him to me in Australia...

Just kidding, looks good to me. They grow into them..:hug:

They just look Gawky at that age.. Heck you are lucky, here is my boy "Wolf Caesar"
not only monster ears at 16 weeks, looks like the Flying Nun, but also Demon Possessed eyes... He he


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Did you honestly expect your gsd to have small ears?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

The only GSDs I've been familiar with in person have never had that strange growth stage with huge ears. They've all been show-line "conformation" shepherds from germany though, either first or second generation. Does that make a difference?


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Haha they're ADORABLE, here's a photo of my girl at 4 months, huge ears like a bat, and now at 7 months she's grown into them!


----------



## Trinch (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks I feel A lot better , Its just when I see the some other GSd there ear look perfect to the head and body size. I took him yo the vet on Tuesday an a lady ask was he 100% GSD. I said ys and laugh it, but it kinda upset me a little, I feel like I need to keep his papers on me when we are out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trinch (Apr 19, 2013)

It could be some weak genetics in my dog I don't know, but hey I love him. 


P.S. I was looking for a show dog though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

TRINCH ... EARS? Bruiser thinks your pups ears are BEAUTIFUL!!! And for what it's worth, my favorite pin-head has an excellent pedigree on both his sire and dam's side!!! He was about 6-1/2 or 7 years old when this picture was taken.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Trinch said:


> It could be some weak genetics in my dog I don't know, but hey I love him.
> 
> 
> P.S. I was looking for a show dog though.
> ...


Big ears have nothing to do with weak genetics. All gsd puppies go through the wonky ears stages.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

EmeryGSD said:


> Big ears have nothing to do with weak genetics. All gsd puppies go through the wonky ears stages.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App











My girl is barely growing into hers


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trinch (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice to know some GSD PUPS have big ears some don't. I'm glad it has nothing to do with the blood line.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trinch (Apr 19, 2013)

arycrest said:


> TRINCH ... EARS? Bruiser thinks your pups ears are BEAUTIFUL!!! And for what it's worth, my favorite pin-head has an excellent pedigree on both his sire and dam's side!!! He was about 6-1/2 or 7 years old when this picture was taken.


He looks great

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Trinch said:


> Nice to know some GSD PUPS have big ears some don't. I'm glad it has nothing to do with the blood line.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad to enlighten you  yeah its just the way pups are. Your pup will grow into them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

He'll grow into them! Might take a couple of years, but no worries. GSDs are known for going through a bunny ear stage. 

Man he is good looking - big ears an all. Any pictures of his parents? 

This was my boy going through the weird ear stage:










And the other day:




and your pup looks like he has heavier bone than mine, so he's probably going to be thicker than mine, making his ears look even less batty


----------



## Trinch (Apr 19, 2013)

APBTLove said:


> He'll grow into them! Might take a couple of years, but no worries. GSDs are known for going through a bunny ear stage.
> 
> Man he is good looking - big ears an all. Any pictures of his parents?
> 
> ...


Wow he is fit , he's Sire is very big and he was in some mood when I got the pup so the pictures I took where bad actions shots

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

